# Happy Birthday Max..One year old!!



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Max was born on Valentines' Day..I suppose that is why he is so sweet! 
I researched, mulled over breeders, and bloodlines for two years before I jumped in with all four feet and added Max to my life.

We have so much fun together every day! He is just about perfect in every way, except I really doubt he can pass the CGC due to his whining during the supervised separation! lol! He just loves me that much!!

Here is a baby picture with his collie brother, Tim, and today, looking all manly and grown up!:wub:


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Happy bday max... what a handsome little devil


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy birthday handsome :birthday:


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy Belated Birthday sweet Max! :birthday:


----------



## Kyle2 (Feb 26, 2013)

Happy Birthday max... Its Beautiful dog...


----------



## professionaldogtraining (Jan 29, 2013)

happy birthday so awsome


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Happy birthday gorgeous!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm a little late Max, but hope you had an outstanding b-day handsome guy


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Happy belated birthday handsome!!


----------

